# Hymer B 634 Shower Tray



## Javlin (Sep 2, 2009)

Hymer 634 Shower Tray. Can anyone please advise me if the waste traps are able to be removed internally without the tray being taken out (which looks like a nightmare of a job) If anyone has any experience of this I would appreciate information as to the type of fitment under the tray. Thanks John


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

I have a 564 and there is some access from outside the washroom via a small cover. P


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

On my Rapido 962 I had to release the trap from the tray by unscrewing the drain and pulling the assembly out into the very small access space. 
There will probably be enough slack in the waste hose to allow for this. 
Fiddly I know but you do not want to be removing the shower tray without trying every possible solution 
Good Luck 
Roger


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi john,

not sure what the layout is, can i have a description? is there no cut out under the shower tray in the inside of the 'van?

simon


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

At the bottom of the wooden panel outside the washroom, there should be a small (120mm x 80mm or thereabouts) panel held in place by two small screws. This gets you (fiddly) access to the shower waste trap. Have a look in Roger Mellie's Profanisaurus for some good expletives before you start!


----------



## HYCON (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi . I noticed that the drain on my shower tray was damaged in my Hymer 594 .The srcew that held the stainless top bit had broken away from the plastic.It looked like I needed to remove the cassette toilet to gain access as the waste tank was directly below the trap so access from below would require tank removal.I then decided to repair it from above. Firsly I dried out the trap then glued the damaged plastic with superglue.A day later sealed the joint with the shower tray with silicone sealantThe following day fixed the stainless drain cover in the hole with silicone.It may work time will tell.If it fails I think there will need to be some serious dismantling. :?


----------



## Javlin (Sep 2, 2009)

citroennut said:


> hi john,
> 
> not sure what the layout is, can i have a description? is there no cut out under the shower tray in the inside of the 'van?
> 
> simon


Hi Simon,
I managed to gain part access through the small panel under the front of the shower, this is under the sliding door entrance. One screw behind the sliding door prevents total removal.As there is a split in the shower base around the rim of the trap I thought I might be able to remove the Hymer trap and replace it with a vanity basin one that would fit in the recess. It looks like the only option now is to glue a larger rim over the outlet and seal with silicone.
PS: Layout is shower cubicle behind drivers seat ! John


----------



## Javlin (Sep 2, 2009)

HYCON said:


> Hi . I noticed that the drain on my shower tray was damaged in my Hymer 594 .The srcew that held the stainless top bit had broken away from the plastic.It looked like I needed to remove the cassette toilet to gain access as the waste tank was directly below the trap so access from below would require tank removal.I then decided to repair it from above. Firsly I dried out the trap then glued the damaged plastic with superglue.A day later sealed the joint with the shower tray with silicone sealantThe following day fixed the stainless drain cover in the hole with silicone.It may work time will tell.If it fails I think there will need to be some serious dismantling. :?


Hi, Thanks for the info. after further investigation It looks like I will be carrying out a similar repair as you have done. I just need to acquire a circular plastic disc to overlap the damage and seal, leaving access to the strange little plug that Hymer have installed. ( see reply to Simon) John


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi john, 

if/when you remove the trap i would advise fibre glassing a larger area round the hole. use a thin glass tissue paper. if it has started to crack it will only get worse and bits will eventually fall out. the area is very thin and weak and becomes brittle. it may not look the best but it will be easier than a new tray.

cheers
simon


----------



## HYCON (Apr 2, 2009)

To repair the hole in the plastic I used Petro patch repair kit for damaged fuel tanks it contains a solution and some thin fabric . It will seal damaged heating radiators etc and sticks to plastic etc.or you could use fibre glass resin and similar thin cloth fabric


----------

